# the MLE will not get us Kwame



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*More Kwame news*

http://www3.realgm.com/src_wiretap_..._extend_qualifying_offers_to_kwame_and_blake/

the qualifying offer for kwame makes him restricted....meaning...they probly plan on keeping him, or not

i think the wizards want a sign and trade with somebody for kwame


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: More Kwame news*



PennyHardaway said:


> http://www3.realgm.com/src_wiretap_..._extend_qualifying_offers_to_kwame_and_blake/
> 
> the qualifying offer for kwame makes him restricted....meaning...they probly plan on keeping him, or not
> 
> i think the wizards want a sign and trade with somebody for kwame


i think the 4th year is worth right around 7 million..Have to believe Ernie is signing him for a trade..he certainly hasnt earned a 7 million dollar salary..

I have a feeling kwames going to cost us Super nate


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: More Kwame news*



truth said:


> i think the 4th year is worth right around 7 million..Have to believe Ernie is signing him for a trade..he certainly hasnt earned a 7 million dollar salary..
> 
> I have a feeling kwames going to cost us Super nate


The Wizards are playing this pretty smart right now cause they know there is somewhat of a market out there for Kwame and they just may get something out of it. Let's just hope if Zeke takes the bait, he doesn't give away players that he will regret trading years from now.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: More Kwame news*

I am feeling a sign and trade on this one myself


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: More Kwame news*



kamego said:


> I am feeling a sign and trade on this one myself


The Wiz need a scoring PF as Haywood has no offensive game...I think its going to be the ex hoya Sweetney and Rose


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I would hope the knicks would want to hold onto Malik rose and would deal JYD instead , he is a leader , and the knicks need leaders plus he is less attractive than a JYD because his deal is longer.

JYD+Sweets for kwame sounds fair...almost too much for him considering the circumstances.

the wizards dont want brown as been mentioned before on this thread for 7 mil., they are just trying to get something for him. But even so the knicks are going to have to sell kwame on ny, he has to want to come here for any deal to happen.

jyd-sweetney package allows the knicks to to overpay for his services seeing as they could concievably start him at 10 mil. a season ...although that would never happen...7mil. would seem about right


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> I would hope the knicks would want to hold onto Malik rose and would deal JYD instead , he is a leader , and the knicks need leaders plus he is less attractive than a JYD because his deal is longer.
> 
> JYD+Sweets for kwame sounds fair...almost too much for him considering the circumstances.
> 
> ...


does it matter if we pay him 7 or 10 million as long as you are offsetting contacts of equal duration???Not really ...

I think Zeke uses the "I helped Jermaine Oneal",I believe in you approach..kwame wants to be loved after MJ took away his manhood


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Rights to rookies can only be traded the night of the draft. Nate is not going anywhere. The next time they can be dealt is sometime in January.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Rights to rookies can only be traded the night of the draft. Nate is not going anywhere. The next time they can be dealt is sometime in January.


thats good to hear...i like the little fella....you like him??


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

What has Kwame Brown ever done to generate such interest that we have in him? :whatever:


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

Rashidi said:


> Rights to rookies can only be traded the night of the draft. Nate is not going anywhere. The next time they can be dealt is sometime in January.


Im glad to hear that, I want Nate to be on this team this year and years beyond this one. If Zeke wants Kwame, he will do everything he can to get him.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Dont Think Kwame is the Answer At All At All . We Don't have Any Stabilty with our Coaching Situation & Perhaps Wont For a While Unless we Get a Big Name like a Larry Brown Or if Groundhogs day Happen Again Phil Jackson , Neither of Whome would be a Good Fit With Kwame Since Brown Never Uses Young Players & Jackson Never Had Too Unless You Count Kobe in his 3rd year in the NBA & Kwame is not Kobe . So unless We Get a Nate McMillian or Flip Saunders we Really would'nt be getting a coach with a Track Record that Shows they Can Win While Developing Young Talent . So at that Point We would be Taking a Reach on what Ever Coach we Get , Coupled with the Fact we would be takinging a Gamble with Kwame & Not to mention Isiah Actully Used the Dreaded "Rebuiling" in his Draft Press Conference . So in a Rebuilding Situation do you Really want a player who has Showed nothing but Disfuction & Confusin ,To Go with his Emense Talent in his 4 Years in the NBA . Going in to a Situation where we have No True Authority (Sorry for the Dis Herb) . I Would'nt want to take that Chance .


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> What has Kwame Brown ever done to generate such interest that we have in him? :whatever:


He dropped 36 and 18 (or something like that) on Webber...He has shown signs of dominance...as well as disaster


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Come on Quills....*

You're obviously a bright guy, so use your analytical skills like your other posts. Kwame IS tremendously gifted (physically). But when you talk about stability in developing young guns you overlooked the fact that he has played for 3 coaches and under 3 different systems in 4 years. That is really remarkable. Plus, Jordan de-nutted him his first year. I believe this kid (who is still like 21 or 22) is going to be a star if he can get his mind right. It WILL take the right coach but I think we are more likely to add Laimbeer or keep Williams thanany of the others. Both guys know the big man's game and Herb does play young guys. Keep it comming.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Rights to rookies can only be traded the night of the draft. Nate is not going anywhere. The next time they can be dealt is sometime in January.


actually a rookie can be dealt until he signs his deal with a team.

after that he can be dealt on dec. 15th and beyond


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Agree With the Fact Kwame Can Still become a 20 pt Scorer in the NBA , A Good Defender & Average Rebounder . I Do Belive that & Like you I Belive Jordan was Hinderence to Him as well as the Entire NBA (But thats another long Long post) . However look at our Current Situation .

Herb Williams is our Interm Coach (Well Aren't All Coaches Interm when was the Last Time a Coach was on his Death bed ordering for a Flex Screen & Role) & It's Already Spectulation that there's 3 Candidates in the Mix & Have Been Contacted While Isiah Maintain's He's Not Talking about any Current Coaches . Which means that Herb Williams has to Worry About 3 Mystrery Candidtates (Bill Lambeer-Flip Saunders & Paul Silas) Knowing Isiah would Love to have Larry Brown (Who is about the poster Child for Incosistencey in his Coaching Carear being nomadic & all, has never Showed a commentment to Young players Even in College & what if Roy Williams leaves North Carolina & Brown's TRUE Dream Job Opens up) or Nate McMillian should he leave Seattle . So Right Now the Unstabilty we have it would be unwise to get Kwame Brown since he Dont Really have a Set Voice for the Players to Hear yet . Which is What Kwame Brown & The Team Signing Kwame Brown would need to have , Since in many ways he Still needs to be Coddled & Molded after Micheal Jordan Ruined his Pysque . Right Now We might not have a Set Voice But At Least our Young players have a Decent Head on there Shoulders you don't Want Kwame Coming here being Touted as a Starter & one of the Teams Go to Guy & Ruining not only His Pysque but perhaps Poison the Young Teams Chemistry . Besides Unless We Get Nate McMillain & He Does Well I think we will be Seeing a Coaching Carosel Anyway . Since the History of this Francise is Coaching Turmoil , I dont See that Changing for Kwame Brown . When it took us 8 Times for Patrick Ewing


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

welcome to the board quills...

i look at kwame as a very unique situation...

here is a guy,much like Jermaine oneal, left school early and was decent for his first 5 years..nothing special..

Admittedly,JO was not the mental case kwame appears to be.....

It wasnt until Zeke got ahold of JO in hisn 6th year thaqt he broke out..

I hear what you are saying,but I dont think the Knicks are in a situation to pass on Kwame should Ernie put kwame on the block..I would happily sign him to a short term deal and pay him 10 million per,if we could swap the dogs we have.What is the risk as long bas the deal is not too long in duration??

Does it matter if we have Rose,JYD taylor or even sweetney???Our opportunity cost is not that high where we can afford not to go after him..

we pased on baby bynum...somewhere along the line zeke is going to have to take a shot..Either that or its going to be a very slow rebuilding process


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Would'nt Bynum-Kwame Types Hinder the Rebuilding Process Since we would have to Focus Uneeded Resorces on Players Not Ready to Play Right Away Despite the Upside . Rather Then Young Players Who are Futher Along then Those who Aren't Either NBA Ready in Tearms of Conditioning or Mentality , to me Isiah would Help the Process Along With Yong Players Who Only need to Learn the Game Better So they Can be More Consistent in there Play , where As the Resources would Be Focused where it Needs to be & thats on the Team instead of any Indivual Player


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> Would'nt Bynum-Kwame Types Hinder the Rebuilding Process Since we would have to Focus Uneeded Resorces on Players Not Ready to Play Right Away Despite the Upside . Rather Then Young Players Who are Futher Along then Those who Aren't Either NBA Ready in Tearms of Conditioning or Mentality , to me Isiah would Help the Process Along With Yong Players Who Only need to Learn the Game Better So they Can be More Consistent in there Play , where As the Resources would Be Focused where it Needs to be & thats on the Team instead of any Indivual Player


I may be 100% wrong,but Kwame needs to play for a coach like..ZEKE....
Or ths Zen master...

You just dont get the opportunity to pick up the number 1 pick in the draft for a bag of donuts..Not with his kind of potential

Not to mention he should be just coming out of college and is 7 feet tall...

Kwames should have NEVER come out early..If ever a ballplayer needed college,it was him..


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Quills...*

Great to have a guy that can discuss and disagree...welcome(I guess I failed to welcome you). Good points about the coaching but I think that we will have our coach soon....probably before we could get Kwame. 

As far as him hindering the rebuilding process...I don't think so as long as it is handled correctly. I would not have him annointed as the starter. I think he should be coached as a rookie who is needed to contrbute only..not be the main guy. As he grows up he will become more of what we need. I guess what I'm saying is that he should have no more pressure than any of the new guys. I think he is far from a failure. He was just not ready mentally for the NBA and needs to be reborn as a player.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Which is Why I would Value A Player Like Etan Thomas , more so then Kwame Brown at this Point . Etan Thomas is Young enough to fit our Programe ( I belive he's 25 or so ) & Already has an NBA Game-Skills & Mentality . 

Sure Etan's Game & Talent May not be what Kwames MIGHT Become due to his potensul , But ET Gives you Every Thing me Need a Space Eating Box Out Artest-A Very Good Rebounder, Who can do so even off of Boxing a man out for the ball at the Same time . Etan Put's his Backside on more NBA Players then Toni Braxton-Maddonna & Mariah Carey Combined , Think about all the Times we needed one our bigs to lay some Wood to the Oppisition Mr. Thomas does that . Some one who has the Abilty to play on the Man Defence as well as come off his man , help out & Block a Shot . Etans Deficenceys or Almost All Offencive & with the Way the Knicks or Being Constructed we would'nt need him for Offence anyway . Instead we would need him more so then Kwame for Etan's Abilty not to have a play Called for him & Still get his points . Where you would have to Actully make a play on getting Kwame the Ball , which can bold Difficult With Marbury-Crawford-Richardson-Tim Thomas all wanting Touches . As I Said before I See us Reverting to the Knicks of the 99-2001 Era , When our Post players where'nt an Option on Offence & Our Swingers dictated Tempo 


But As I Said Kwame Brown CAN Get better in the Right Situation & Can Still possible Develope late Ala a Jermaine O'Neal . To become a Rasheed Wallace/Young Shawn Kemp that a Drafted Kwame was Suppposed to be , However I Disagree if the Notion that Just because he's a # 1 Pick we should go for Him Sometimes # 1 Picks or just that because they where picked 1st . Case in point Pervous Ellison-Joe Barry Carroll-Micheal Olowakandi-Joe Smith All Bigs Taken 1st in my life Time that Where Absoultly Garbage ( To be Fair to Joe Barry Carrol he Actully was a Above Average Fringe Good player But he was Expected to be the Next Great Center or at least Very Good one behind Kareem-Sikma-Walton & Moses ) So to me Pick Size & Need Does'nt mean we Should get a Former # 1 Pick with Huge Upside & is Big & Athletic . Since The 4 Bust I mentioned Where All # 1 Picks who where Big & Athletic & All became Free Agents Early in there Careears . So that to me Raises Red Flags about Kwame , Since we would be signing him Based Soley on Potensul . Which to be Frank is a practice I Hate & am Sick & Tired of . Since it Keeps Teams Bad as Well as Water Down the League (You Can Scream it's the High Schooolers Fault for Jumping to the NBA Early , I Say it's the Teams GMs who at Fault for Picking players not Ready to play right away over ones that are ready to play) . I would rather have a player with Less Talent & More Skill , Less Upside/potensul But is more Ready to Contribute & Not be a Distraction to the Team with unnneeded Counsulin & Preperation for the NBA Game . like we would be doing if we got a Kwame Brown Type .


Now if you where to Say a Tyson Chandler (Whome we have No Shot at & I personally feel is the Exact player we need on this team) or a Eddy Curry (Who I absoulty hate , but still & All Feel he can be the Type of player that would fit well with our team as well) I would have No problem with it . Hell I have No Problem with Going Young , or even getting some HS Kids . But the Thing is I Want them to be Self Sufficent pretty much , at least much more so then Kwame Brown is .


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If you want to win this season, Kwame isn't the center for you. While he does have all the talent in the world, the odds he figures it out shortly are slim. He needs to go to a team that can give him 40 minutes a night and just let him develop. His game will come around once he gets his act together mentally and I really do think forcing him to be a big part of the team could do that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

kamego said:


> If you want to win this season, Kwame isn't the center for you. While he does have all the talent in the world, the odds he figures it out shortly are slim. He needs to go to a team that can give him 40 minutes a night and just let him develop. His game will come around once he gets his act together mentally and I really do think forcing him to be a big part of the team could do that.


if the price is sweetney and filler hell get his 40 minutes per..

actually,he would be the 4/5,so hell get 30 min no matter what


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I think we all know we aren't winning ....*

anything major this year, and prolly next, as well. We have time to shape up and develop Kwame.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> if the price is sweetney and filler hell get his 40 minutes per..
> 
> actually,he would be the 4/5,so hell get 30 min no matter what


Oh yeah if we had to put Sweetney in the deal then Frye would probably be moved to 4/play some 5 and Kwame would be the starter at 5. There's no doubt that we would get all we could out of Kwame and would expect a big contribution from him.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh boy! I always wanted a PF with small hands!

The only thing Kwame has going for him is athleticism and the fact that he was picked first overall in the weakest lottery class of this decade. I highly doubt he'll ever become as good as Kenyon Martin, much less a Jermaine O'Neal. In that regard, he's perfect for the Knicks.

By the time Kwame actually realizes his potential, he'll be 3 years from his super athleticism becoming so-so athleticism. I'll take Stromile Swift. He was a second overall pick but you don't hear nearly as many people bugging out over his "potential" based on his draft position.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

Rashidi said:


> By the time Kwame actually realizes his potential, he'll be 3 years from his super athleticism becoming so-so athleticism. I'll take Stromile Swift. He was a second overall pick but you don't hear nearly as many people bugging out over his "potential" based on his draft position.


The problem with Stro is that he is very injury prone and at times showed no interest in playing hard during games. If he couldn't get along well Mike Fratello, then I can't see him getting along with too many other coaches. I am not very high on Stro at all and I think Kwame is a much better choice than him.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

So whats the Diffrence between Stromile (Whose better) & Kwame ? Knicksfan3


> The problem with Stro is that he is very injury prone and at times showed no interest in playing hard during games.





> . If he couldn't get along well Mike Fratello, then I can't see him getting along with too many other coaches. I am not very high on Stro at all and I think Kwame is a much better choice than him.


Do you Relize that Mike Fratello is a Hard *** Coach , you know the Old School Practice to you Drop Fire Breathing kind . Despite his Public persona , Ake his old Players if he Ever let up on them . That is what makes him such a Good Coach , he's kinda of like the NBA Version of Buck Showalter .

*We do not allow masked cursing*


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> The problem with Stro is that he is very injury prone and at times showed no interest in playing hard during games. If he couldn't get along well Mike Fratello, then I can't see him getting along with too many other coaches. I am not very high on Stro at all and I think Kwame is a much better choice than him.


i would take kwame every day of the week over stro...agreed


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

I guess it's a matter of will he ever live up to his potential. Is he a Jermaine O'Neal or a Tim Thomas. I tend to think the latter. I'd keep Sweetney, provided he can keep the weight off.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

nymoorestx said:


> I guess it's a matter of will he ever live up to his potential. Is he a Jermaine O'Neal or a Tim Thomas. I tend to think the latter. I'd keep Sweetney, provided he can keep the weight off.


You know what,I think I am revising my opinion....I would not give up Sweetney for kwame..Sweetney hasnt gotten in shape yet and his numbers are as good as Kwames..And that was with Kurt at the 4 and centers guarding Sweets...

i would give up any of our other 12 power fowards....


----------

